# eating acorns



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

Toby loves to eat acorns that have fallen from our tree in the yard. I know they are not poisoness, or he would have gotten sick by now, but do you think he digests these properly? I am afraid they are getting stuck in his bowels and eventually i will have to have them taken out. He poops fine, and doesn't act like they bother him, but I guess I have watched to much emergency vet!! They are always getting dogs in there with things stuck in their bowels. I don't want toby to have to go through a surgery or anything. I can't pick up the acorns there are to many. I can't cut down the tree because my husband adores this tree. He even shoots it with medicine so the leaves will be greener!! What do you guys think, do you think this will hurt him?


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Harley does the same thing and they haven't bothered him yet. He loves to play with the dried sycamore balls to and will sometimes chew a little of it. He's been doing it for a while and it's never hurt him yet.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

Silly dogs! They are like babies, they'll put anything in their mouths!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

It may not hurt him, but aren't those made of some form of wood? I do know that you need an appendix to digest wood, haha ^_^


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i always thought acorns were poisonous so i did a quick search and found this website http://www.dogpatch.org/doginfo/plants.html (listed under Oak trees) acorns contain Tannic acid which can be poisonous to animals


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*Chloe* said:


> i always thought acorns were poisonous so i did a quick search and found this website http://www.dogpatch.org/doginfo/plants.html (listed under Oak trees) acorns contain Tannic acid which can be poisonous to animals


Yeah that too ... I don't know why I didn't think of that =/


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

what should I do? He has ate tons of them. He has done this for a long time. we have a huge yard and have fenced off just the front so he can play outside. I went out to see if maybe I could pick them up, but there were lots and lots of them. they are everywhere. That is what he does when he goes outside he seems to want to eat these acorns. I don't know what to do about it. I don't want toby to get sick from eating these or worse.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Why don't you call your vet & ask them to ease your mind  Mia eats everything too :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ya know those leaf blowers? Well we have a leaf sucker that picks up _everything_. It would be easier to pick up the acorns that way...
I agree with Alisha, give the vet a call to ease your mind


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I also think often stuff like that has a cumulative effect...ie, he might be OK now, but no more (it all adds up). I've gotten to the point where I basically don't let Dolly chew anything that isn't a dog toy (and as we know, some of them are questionable). They ARE like babies, so we just have to watch out for them. I have a peach tree and I am paranoid about her getting one of the peach pits.

If only they KNEW what not to touch, that would be so nice. I've pulled so many horrible things out of Dolly's mouth...I guess her guardian angels are working overtime. 

I'm sure your vet will make you feel better.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

dolly'sgrandma said:


> I've pulled so many horrible things out of Dolly's mouth...I guess her guardian angels are working overtime.


LOL Dolly's Grandma! My dog eats rabbit poop like its exquisite chocolate. Sometimes I can't get to her mouth in time!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro used to eat acorns at the place we used to live. It didn't seem to bother him, but he didn't eat very many...just a few.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I just found out those are not acorns he is eating. My mother-in-law said they were something else, but could'nt remember what they were. They are not supposed to be harmful to animals. I need to take toby to the vet next week (routine) I think I will take one and ask him if he knows what it is. Thank you all for your advise. I love this site.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Let us know what you find out...we all learn from each other.

I posted when Dolly ate an ant bait...scared me to death. I called Raid and they said that the "poison" was OK for her, it was the PLASTIC that is the concern. Luckily, she had just mangled it, not really consumed it. But at least I know now!

These dogs!...LuvMySkippy..."exquisite chocolate" just cracked me up!


----------

